
Two museums having an informative fight on Twitter - wglb
http://www.newstatesman.com/science-tech/social-media/2017/09/two-museums-are-having-fight-twitter-and-its-gloriously
======
firasd
Okay just to help out my fellow long-suffering HN users I made a Medium
account and posted these tweets there.

[https://medium.com/@thethreader/natural-history-museum-
versu...](https://medium.com/@thethreader/natural-history-museum-versus-
science-museum-2f57786a37a3)

~~~
MichaelGG
Funny how they jump to using nukes and meteors but draw the line at DDT.

------
wimagguc
I’m writing this from one of these museums (The Natural History Museum) after
having been in the Science Museum yesterday. They are both well worth a visit
and since they are next to each other and both donation-only, I definitely
recommend to visit both. This Twitter thread as well, if anything, encourages
the same thing: don’t choose between the two, go for both.

------
ninjaranter
That's brilliant! I really wish Twitter had a better way of letting me follow
the conversation between these two accounts without having to read through a
few dozen tweets from other random people (and if there is one and I missed
it, please let me know)

~~~
frik
I always wondered why Twitter has so much friction in its UI. I suppose it's
on purpose, right? But what are they trying to achieve - more page views?

Following conversations is so hard, one has to click around so many times.

~~~
firasd
It seems like internally they have a lot of 'product paralysis', unlike say
Facebook which is happy to experiment with totally random things sometimes.
That said over the last couple years things have been improving on the
'shipping new product/product changes' front for Twitter. Also to be fair when
Twitter's user-facing UI seemed stagnant they were building the ad system,
etc.

------
laumars
Both museums are really very good - for children and adults alike. Plus
they're free to visit too.

------
tdy721
I don't know how to add to this thread... But it's brilliant! Will someone
ping the Smithsonian? That seems like it would unite those monarchists real
quick. And we all know how that would go ^.~

~~~
hackbinary
Just because someone is from the UK doesn't make them a monarchist, nor does
it make them a 'republican' (repubicanist?!) if they are from a country with a
president as is its head of state.

------
brailsafe
NHM has decent footing in their open source contributions. I vote for them.
Also dinosaurs n stuff.

------
zakki
In Indonesia, We have a term for "fight on twitter": Twitwar or Twitwor.

~~~
specialist
I like. Inventing (invention of) words, phrases is one of my favorite things.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sniglet](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sniglet)

------
dghf
Was that a locust eating a _mouse?_

~~~
firasd
Probably artificial/decorative... hence being randomly stuck on a balcony

------
fit2rule
Some enterprising Brit hacker needs to turn this squabble into a real video
game, STAT!

~~~
quickthrower2
An American is free to do it. After all GOT is American.

~~~
fit2rule
Sorry, but it wouldn't be British enough. These museums are British
institutions, sir.

------
magic_beans
This was darling. I like to imagine the two Social Media Managers are dating.

~~~
selimthegrim
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FyOX4G7TmE0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FyOX4G7TmE0)

------
kerkeslager
"Informative"?

~~~
Angostura
You probably learned quite a lot about the scope of their collections. (I've
been to bothmany times, but didn't know SciM had a Polaris.

------
SSLy
This site is doing something very weird with the scrolling.

------
chairmanwow
The fact that I have to rely upon a news site with some of the worst _IN YOUR
FACE_ ad UI to embed each tweet in this conversation thread individually is
pretty damning for Twitter. Why can't I organically discover / follow this on
Twitter itself? It really had so much potential for being the heartbeat of the
Internet, and maybe for an age it was. However, they never innovated or
evolved leaving their biggest innovation to be "140 characters".

~~~
evan_
This is exactly what Twitter's "moments" feature is for, I'd be surprised if
it wasn't featured there at one point.

~~~
sacheendra
How do I access the moments feature. There is nothing on the homepage about
moments. Doing a simple text search on the page turns up nothing.

Doing a Google search for "twitter moments" results in the about page, again
with no info on how to access the feature. This is followed by some news
articles saying moments has been replaced by an "explore" tab, which I again
can't find.

No wonder twitter is going down the drain. :-(

~~~
walterclifford
On twitter.com it's the second of four items in the navbar at the top: Home,
_Moments_ , Notifications, and Messages.

~~~
chairmanwow
There is no such tab for me.

~~~
walterclifford
Are you signed in? The top navbar is only present if you're signed in[1],
otherwise you should see "Moments" as the top contents of _Featured_ [2].

If you're signed in and don't see it perhaps when Moments first came out a
couple years ago you installed one of the various addons to hide it and don't
remember it?

[1] [https://imgur.com/Zp4v6sZ](https://imgur.com/Zp4v6sZ)

[2] [https://imgur.com/Y8e7RQE](https://imgur.com/Y8e7RQE)

------
nojvek
Jesus. Ads load before the actual content. How horribly slow can this site be.

~~~
peterlk
I could barely read the page at all because every time I scrolled, the content
disappeared. Sometimes it came back, sometimes not. Grumble grumble
grumble...!

